# gfdntfhgdhfhrt DDD:



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I am getting SO sick of hearing about how nasty my rats are from my girlfriend.

Me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v516/IYlovr/Rats/zinccolatable1.png Wtf is Cola doing? LOL
Girlfriend: You should know, they're your nasty little vermin.

ARGH


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

oo thats not very nice. If it makes you feel any better i think they are adorable, i love big fat rats, i think theres something so cute about them


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Time for a nice conversation that says something like this. "While I understand you don't like my rats, if you care about me you will tolerate them. Saying things like Vermin, nasty, horrible, ect. while describing them are all hurtful things to say because I care for them and love them so could you please keep the nasty remarks to yourself". 

It's a simple as that.... the remarks aren't necessary and while she doesn't have to like them she should tolerate them for the sake of your feelings. She may not even realize that those remarks are hurtful, if she knows without you going off and starting a fight because of it she may stop.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

It drives me nuts when a loved one feels they can rip on something I like/love. If I like something, my loved ones should, at the very least, respect that. I find it terrible (and aggravating... and disrespectful...) when they can't do me that small favor.

I'd sit her down and tell her something along those lines. If she doesn't like rats, that's fine -- that's her prerogative. But if she loves you and _you_ love them, then she should at least be tasteful and desist from acting like they're filth.

I like/respect what my loved ones like/respect merely by proxy and I think that's just about how everybody should treat one another.

Sorry for babbling a bit.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I can see if this relationship gets serious the rats will be removed from the picture. :roll:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

It's very serious, she's said she'll tolerate them, haha. I just don't like hearing about how nasty they are and such. Eh. She's half joking when she says stuff like that, really. Maybe I shouldn't have posted this, I'm not really looking for advice. We already agreed that she'll tolerate the rats.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

But tolerating them isn't what she needs to do. Respecting your feelings is what she needs to do. Tolerating their existence is easy, being compassionate towards someone's feelings is something totally different.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Even if she's joking, she needs to back off. She might not even realize how it affects you when she says it. Lots of times we just don't think when we say something.

BTW - I love that picture!


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Are they new?

My mom hated my ratties when I got them, now she visits with them and gives them treats. 

. . . . although, she still hasn't gotten over their huge balls. lol :roll: 

. . . . I guess there are limits. . . .


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My girlfriend has been my girlfriend for 3 years, lol.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

My dad is the same way. When he comes in to wake me up in the morning and sees a rattie sleeping on me, he'll call them dirty vermins. Gosh! I HATE IT!!! :evil: Maybe he might wake up one day with.... :roll:


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> Time for a nice conversation that says something like this. "While I understand you don't like my rats, if you care about me you will tolerate them. Saying things like Vermin, nasty, horrible, ect. while describing them are all hurtful things to say because I care for them and love them so could you please keep the nasty remarks to yourself".
> 
> It's a simple as that.... the remarks aren't necessary and while she doesn't have to like them she should tolerate them for the sake of your feelings. She may not even realize that those remarks are hurtful, if she knows without you going off and starting a fight because of it she may stop.





lovinmyworm said:


> But tolerating them isn't what she needs to do. Respecting your feelings is what she needs to do. Tolerating their existence is easy, being compassionate towards someone's feelings is something totally different.


Lovinmyworm is very correct. It sounds like she doesn't respect your feelings at all. My daughter LOVES insects while I'm deathly afraid of them. But I do NOT make mean spirited comments to her about her love of them. I tolerate all the creepy huge pictures shoved in my face with spiders and such in them, AND I comment about how much she must love them. I do not make comments on how I don't.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait until you get married and she still doesn't like the rats........... It's not just about the rats, it's disrespecting you and for you a red flag that needs to be addressed. And that trait often tends to magnify after marriage. Be careful and don't give up your little friends, you might be better off with just them.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with what everyone said. Tolerating the rats is one thing,but if she really loves you,then she would respect your feelings by not saying anything mean about them. Im sure she wouldn't like it if you said a bunch of mean things about something she likes that you don't. I dunno,that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I love how the feeling is kind of - keep the rats, lose the girlfriend.

I can tell that we're all very well adjusted. lol :wink:


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Suzuks- My ma is the same way, but she won't touch them haha. She'll poke the hairless one thru the cage really quick and shiver lol.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Drakkie said:


> Suzuks- My ma is the same way, but she won't touch them haha. She'll poke the hairless one thru the cage really quick and shiver lol.


I can understand people thinking hairless rats are a bit freaky. I imagine they feel odd lol.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Kenny [my GF] isn't going anywhere, I know she was just joking when she made the comment, and also I'm kind of disrespecting her by showing her rat pics/talking about them after she already stated she doesn't have a comment on the subject. I really don't want to hear people telling me my relationship won't last. Because it will.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Your rats are adorable!!! I'm sure she'll learn to love them - I managed to sway my boyfriend's dad - he thought they were disgusting at first but now he likes them.

There are some people out there though that just don't like rats. A lot of it is based on ignorance but others just don't like them. I hate spiders - i know they won't hurt me (apart from that giant one which I know was going to eat me......) but i don't like them.

some people feel the same way about rats, even though they're cute!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Drakkie said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuks- My ma is the same way, but she won't touch them haha. She'll poke the hairless one thru the cage really quick and shiver lol.
> ...


She wont touch the haired ones at all!! She'll poke the bald one and thats it!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Perhaps the most hilarious thread for 2008 - Kay - well done!


----------



## tdnrat (Jul 23, 2008)

Zaiolah 

ghesdgnuj========================================================


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

KayRatz, your relationship will be fine, just have to remember women are evil. Not the ones on the board, just the others. :wink:


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

Ratastic said:


> KayRatz, your relationship will be fine, just have to remember women are evil. Not the ones on the board, just the others. :wink:


the main reason why I could never date a girl! lol half the time when girls besides my college roommate (who shares my view on this) when girls talk to me I get all 8O :? and then my head sometimes spins around and i spit pea soup... :roll:


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Pea soup you claim - how random -


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

havn't you seen the Exorcist? lol I don't do the whole backwards crab walk down flights of stairs though, thats a bit to much


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol I like how this became a relationship advice thread. I mean she's bound to start to like them! ecspecially if she has to be around them all the time. Something like what pets you decide to have doesn't determine a relationship guys 

KayRatz good luck with everything, you know she'll come around to rats sooner or later =P


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

tdnrat said:


> Zaiolah
> 
> ghesdgnuj========================================================


May I ask... what the ****? :?


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

My boyfriend wasn't totally pleased that I got rats. But something changed his mind one day and now he spends more time with the rats than me! LOL!


----------

